# 6 & 7 weeks old!



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

These are the new chicks that we bought one week apart. They are completely out of the brooder and away from a heat source after tomorrow night and hopefully will be our last 30ish night time temp. I'll put the heater on tomorrow if they need it and tomorrow night.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## Ali (Mar 27, 2016)

Can't see picture of chicks


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sorry, I tried taking a picture and sending it at the same time. I will go back to the coop and get another one when it gets light enough to. I think I should have hit direct image instead of attachment.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here they are. I actually think they're a little older than 6 &7 weeks. They looked to be a few days old when we bought them judging by their wing feathers.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking group!Good job,Nanny!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx CQ! They love it outside. I've been letting them in the bigger run with the big girls in the evening so everyone loves everyone now. I'll let them in the garden by the end of April.


----------

